# Finley



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Finley.


----------



## ashley0805 (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like you did everything you could for Finley. It hurts so much because of how much you love him. Take care and don't feel bad about grieving


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. Try to focus your thoughts on happy times with him and not the worst.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Finley. Our first golden had nasal cancer as well. We nursed him along until his quality of life deteriorated. It was very hard to let go even though we knew it was the right choice. You did all you could for Finley and I'm sure he knew he was well loved.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about the loss of Finley. The loss is terrible and I know how it feels. I hope you find comfort in all of the adventures you had together.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Finley.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss, would you like me to add Finley to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------

